# Tortoise town?



## jjaymeza

Has anyone ever purchased a tortoise from this site?


----------



## TechnoCheese

Don’t do it.
Tortoise Town
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Tortoise-Town.145811/


----------



## TechnoCheese

Here’s another one
Tortoise Town
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Tortoise-Town.158911/


----------



## Destben

I have heard bad BAD things about tortoisetown.


----------



## Tom

jjaymeza said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a tortoise from this site?



Lots of people have. From what I have seen the results are often bad.

Most breeders do not start babies correctly. They mistakenly thing this is a desert species and needs dry conditions and little water. They do not realize they sulcatas hatch at the start of the rainy season and conditions are hot, wet, humid and there are puddles, marshes and green growing food everywhere. Here is more explanation:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/


----------



## jjaymeza

TechnoCheese said:


> Here’s another one
> Tortoise Town
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Tortoise-Town.158911/



I will NEVER buy from them EVER thank god for this forum! That was very sickening and sad to me to know how all those babies were delivered. I can’t help but want them to be out of business ASAP. [emoji35]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom said:


> Lots of people have. From what I have seen the results are often bad.



~ This was posted in a very popular and active page on Face Book.


----------

